# Size Comparison - Science Fiction Spaceships



## drsiebenmal (Jan 10, 2016)

Με αφίσα, από τον δημιουργό της (περισσότερα *εδώ*).

Η εικόνα σε μεγάλο μέγεθος *εδώ*.


----------

